# Good trade-in/used Mac stores?



## Gary King (Jun 11, 2005)

What are some good trade-in and used Mac stores? I know this thread might be a bit similar to my other one, but I assure you that it is not!  I'm looking for something different this time.

Please suggest some stores that offer a good bargain or value for trading in 'almost new' Macs (like my Mac Mini I want to trade in ) and/or places that also sell used Macs. Ideally, I'd probably want to trade in my new Mac Mini for a used iMac 

Thanks!


----------



## Mantat (Aug 22, 2003)

You better to simply sell your mac and buy one from the classified section.


----------



## Gary King (Jun 11, 2005)

Where do you suggest I sell to/on? eBay? Should I only sell to Canadians?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You can trade your computer in at a few used and new Mac outlets in the Toronto area.
I've traded my old Lombard in at CPUsed in the past and got $550. off the price of a new eMac.
(That's $550. off of the pre-tax price of the eMac btw)

Email the dealers and ask them for an estimate, Then pick the best offer.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Why not use the ehmac trading Post section right here to sell?


----------



## Gary King (Jun 11, 2005)

minnes said:


> Why not use the ehmac trading Post section right here to sell?


 Because there isn't too many people visiting it. I need a larger audience.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Gary King said:


> Because there isn't too many people visiting it. I need a larger audience.


You'd be surprised how many people visit ehMac, not to mention the Trading Post section - you can usually sell your Mac within a week or two.

You'd also be best to sell locally if you can, unless your experienced at selling long-distance.


----------



## Gary King (Jun 11, 2005)

What's wrong selling long distance? I have sold a few things like that before.

Please explain.

Also, I don't mind taking a while to sell something - I just want a good price on it


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I find that ehMac, while it might be considered a small audience, is also an extremely concentrated one. Even when selling expensive items, it has only ever taken me 3-4 days to sell things, which really is remarkable.

Selling long distance is fine, just make sure to get a secure form of payment (like PayPal or EMT, watch out for some money orders...). I personally almost prefer selling long distance, and don't really like face to face transactions (at least where I'm the seller, you always have worries of creeps etc.)

If you want a good price on it, sell privately rather than trade in. Even considering the savings on taxes, you will be able to privately sell the mac mini for much more than you would get on a trade in.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I've sold on ehMac and it is a much better experience than eBay. To move Macs, both work well. Also, on ehMac, you can ask for trade if you know what you want.

MacDoc is good for trades as well if you don't want to go to the hassle of selling.


----------



## Gary King (Jun 11, 2005)

I've contacted MacDoc. He told me he is 'on a break' right now, so I guess I'll have to wait a few days before getting any more responses from him.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Try selling it right here on ehmac. Make sure the money is in your possession before item is released (common sense) and make sure if you are selling to a buyer located at a greater distance that buyer is aware that they must pay for shipping.


----------

